# An informative show that the Michigan Sportsman crowd asked for!



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

After asking on the forums of Michigan Sportsman and getting your valuable opinions we have launched our new show. We have tried to be as informative as we could about our early season scouting/food plots and hope that you all enjoy the show. Check out more at www.passthroughproductions.com Please let us know what you think because we do this for you!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I love how you guys showed the steps and hard work.that goes into improving your hunting area. It reminds me of a lot of work weekends in the past and gets me thinking about the future. Nice shout out to Harvey's in Carson City, that's where we get our seed too.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done, good work!

Good looking plots too. Good luck this fall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Great video and thanks for sharing your steps. I am going to put in small half acre food plot in the center of my field.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

you guys have some good videos, keep it up.


----------



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

That was cool. I dig seeing local (MI) guys doin' this kind of stuff. Looking forward to your future productions. Good luck this fall. Keep us posted.


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone. Please tell your hunting buddies to check us out as well. The more support that we can get the better we can make this! Another show is coming in a week or so at www.passthroughproductions.com. Were on Facebook too!


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you guys have a dvd?

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

We currently have 3 whitetail DVD's from 2008, 2009, 2010 and a Turkey Video from 2009. All of them are 1 and a half hours and you can order them on the website. www.passthroughproductions.com Thanks for asking


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> ........... Nice shout out to Harvey's in Carson City, that's where we get our seed too.
> .......


Harvey's number is 989-584-3466
It's a nice store that your wife will enjoy walking thru as you pick up some seed or chemical. No ground hog radish seed this year, but if enough of us call asking for it, I'm sure that they would stock that next year.
Another good place to get seed in the central Michigan area is Sweeny Seed in Mt.Pleasant. 988-773-5391. No g.h. radish either, but if they get enough calls maybe next year. 

L & O


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought i saw them at JC archery.


----------

